# Whats your favorite thing about calling?



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

*What is your favorite thing about calling*​
The challenge of calling the critter in? 817.78%targeting specific prey? 12.22%the excitement of not knowing whats going to come 24.44%spending time with friends and family? 12.22%all the above! 3168.89%adding my own suggestion.24.44%


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a little fun here guys!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just being out. Oh and getting to shoot. I like to shoot at something. If I don't call anything I usually stop and set up a target somewhere.... Just to check my zero.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Just being out. Oh and getting to shoot. I like to shoot at something. If I don't call anything I usually stop and set up a target somewhere.... Just to check my zero.


Its great to just get out isnt it Don?! I like to shoot also, I can burn up a box of reloads like no one else lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is a lot of fun. I can go and spend all day either at the range or out in the desert just plinking away. Yeah I definitly can go through a few rounds.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I am a little weird, but I am a real fan of the animal itself. Everything else is great, but I am a conservationist at heart and I go out with the hopes of having an experience with an animal. I like to learn more about them, spend time around them, and of course have a chance at seeing them. To harvest one is just icing on the cake. I'm just as happy with the calling, spotlighting, photographing, etc as I am with taking a shot.

Just love to get out there....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA I pretty well go along with Chris's thought's, just getting out and observing nature at its best. Not harvesting the target animal is not the end of the world as there's lots of other things to observe while out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Maybe I am a little weird, but I am a real fan of the animal itself. Everything else is great, but I am a conservationist at heart and I go out with the hopes of having an experience with an animal. I like to learn more about them, spend time around them, and of course have a chance at seeing them. To harvest one is just icing on the cake. I'm just as happy with the calling, spotlighting, photographing, etc as I am with taking a shot.
> 
> Just love to get out there....


Although I agree with Yote and Don nothing wrong with plinking. However I find the most pleasure in seeing what is there. Eagles has been my latest sighting I am enjoying. Saw two on Tuesday this week. One was carrying what looked like a tore up rabbit and was being chased by a Red tail hawk.

So there are many reasons for me being out there !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

To me its the fact that I just tricked that animal. That animal knows every leaf on the ground, has sences far greater than mine and I did something to trick him. That just gives me a rush. I do like to shoot the thing Don, it kind of seals the deal.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Just being out. Oh and getting to shoot. I like to shoot at something. If I don't call anything I usually stop and set up a target somewhere.... Just to check my zero.


This is exaclty what i do and how i think:cool:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great minds and all that....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Apart from at night I've only called in one fox that I could not see already. I guess I don't what to spook the deer out of the area but when that fox did come running in it was a fun rush and something I must do more of!


----------



## Trailsendtom (Oct 3, 2011)

I enjoy just being in the outdoors


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The feel and beauty of a fresh skinned bobcat hide in my hands.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am with you Dave...nothing like it, but then...I have yet to get a cat







.

But if I do not get anything I am with Chris on his statement.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Although I have yet to get my first yote, and I am disheartened by that, but I love just to get out there. Ive done a few stands with some friends, but I just love sitting out there by myself looking out over what God has created and enjoying life. When you spot other animals just crusing around ya before you start your calls is just the best. Makes me appreciate all that I have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said BG. I think we all need to appreciate what we have as even the worst off of us has iot better than many people around the world.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it when I call, that the wife shows up in "one of those moods", but at least it is unexpected. One never knows what will show up, just be careful what kind of calling you do, especially in the tone of your calling--it matters! Thats my favorite kind of calling!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just the getting out being one with nature. Everyday a new day a new beginning. I have seen so many things that one would have never seen by just setting at home and the rewards can not be bought.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I could write a book here...maybe I will. When I was 12-16 YOA, we trapped reds...and only caught a few. Their nose for human scent is excellent. Anyone who caught a fox was a hero. In my 20's I trapped again in order to really learn trapping. I was succesful, it was fun, but it's a ton of work. Hunted reds on and off over the years, but I've spent far more time deer hunting with longbows and recurves. Honestly, I'm a little tired. I'm tired of the "big buck" and the competition for hunting ground. Compared to deer, fox and coyotes are the forgotten species. ...Frankly, I think they are both smarter than deer.
My boy 8 YOA killed his first buck this year. I'll guide him deer hunting, but I've shifted my focus to the predators. 12 years ago, I got seriously into rifle shooting. Predator hunting is the only "real time" training that puts me into the Boyd's "OODA" loop cycle...it's the best stress shooting I can think of. Shoot a coyote or fox on a full run.. that's doing something. (I do hope they stand still for me.) Being able to trick one of them, IMO is harder than taking a whitetail. I actually enjoy hunting a species that most guys don't care about. Matter of fact, I hunt 4 properties that the "deer guys" let me use their stands after deer season is over. I have the place to myself and I get to enjoy the great outdoors...if it wasen't for those awful screaming sounds it would be perfect. Enough for now...l RS, NattyB


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

would have to say its prob the challenge and trying to outsmart coyotes.


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love being able to get out there with a call and test my skills against any creature that I can. Whether its yotes, foxes, cats, turkeys, ducks, geese or deer. Its a good excuse for me to get out there. Its not a bad way to spend an afternoon with my kids either, my daughter loves my duck calls right now, of course she is only a year old and still has a lot learn but i can't deny that seeing her with a call already definitely brings a smile to my face. My son who is a few years older is coming along with his calling techniques nicely. He has even managed to fool a few gray foxes and a single yote. getting out there, whether it be to practice or to teach, i love calling and i love the challenge that come with it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I really like being outdoors. I think that is the best part of it for me. Next would be the challenge of calling one in.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the challenge of hand calling a predator in or just watching as a herd of deer or elk come to see what is going on.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Agreed I only use hand calls also.


----------



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

Im with howlinred. I like the fact that i jus tricked that critter. Not to bash ecallers cause i have one and use it once and a while to change things up a bit but when you trick one with a mouth call the reward seems much better. I also like the ones that ya have to work a lil to get um in. Its awsum to see a yote comin in on hunt mode.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree that getting out and fooling a critter on his own turf is a real rush .. In my part of the world you have to be real careful tho cause you never know exactly whats gonna show up for dinner . Could be a grizz as easy as a coyote . Makes life REAL interesting .


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Too interesting for me! LOL


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the just spending time in the woods. But if I can get one of my kids to go with me it makes the day even better.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

eyemall said:


> I love the just spending time in the woods. But if I can get one of my kids to go with me it makes the day even better.


Amen to that.


----------

